# X. Barnaby Dinglebat



## felixgata

Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo un libro infantil bastante divertido. El autor se inventa muchos nombres graciosos y a mí eso no se me da muy bien. Uno es el nombre del vecino, un señor mayor excéntrico que es espía, siempre se disfraza y habla de una forma bastante engolada. Cuando da su tarjeta a Jacob, el niño protagonista, en esta pone:

*X.* Barnaby *Dinglebat*
Master Spy
No Job Too Small
Free Estimates On Request

 ¿Qué significa la "X"?
¿Cómo traduciráis Dinglebat? En el Urban Dictiionary, he encontrado esta definición, pero no me queda claro el significaco:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dinglebat

Cualquier sugerencia me vendrá bien.

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## Sharifa345

El "X" puede ser abreviación de su nombre. Como su nombre verdadera pudiera ser "Xavier Barnaby Dinglebat" Ya que "dinglebat" no es una palabra verdadera, se puede usar cualquier traducción que lleva el sentido de "tonto."


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Sharifa.
Entiendo lo que me explicas de la "X", pero, en ese caso ¿Sería Barnaby apellido? Lo digo porque, en la mayor parte del libro, aparece como "Mr. Dinglebat". Por eso pensaba yo que "Barnaby" tenía que ser el nombre de pila. ¿Me equivoco?

Veo que "dinglebat" equivale a "tonto", pero, ¿no tiene alguna otra connotación, relacionada con la forma de hablar o con lo que se dice?

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Sharifa345

Su nombre de pila sería el que está abreviado con X. 
Su segundo nombre es Barnaby
Su apellido es Dinglebat.

No sé si "dinglebat" tiene otra connotación. Pienso que no, pero no valgo mucho para entender bien bien dichos y refranes.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Sharifa. Me ha servido de mucho tu ayuda.
De todos modos, ¿no es raro que el espía abrevie su nombre de pila y deje entero el segundo nombre?


----------



## Sharifa345

felixgata said:


> Muchas gracias, Sharifa. Me ha servido de mucho tu ayuda.
> De todos modos, ¿no es raro que el espía abrevie su nombre de pila y deje entero el segundo nombre?



No, verdaderamente es muy formal, y suena más "especial" poner el nombre así. Más digno. Pero no se lo usa normalmente, en los cuentos, sí, y ... no sé... con gente se cree muy especial.


----------



## felixgata

¡Uf! ¡Cómo se me escapan los matices del inglés! 
Muchas gracias, Sharifa, de nuevo.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea para la traducciónde "Dinglebat"?


----------



## Huganay

Hola.
Me gustaría aportar un detalle más. Coincido en lo de que la X es la incial de su primer nombre. No obstante, puede que el autor, irónicamente, haya empleado la inicial y no el nombre completo para darle al conjunto el sentido de "ex", es decir , de algo que fue en el pasado, como por ejemplo en "ex-marido". Al parecer, a este autor le gusta jugar con la fonética propia de la lengua inglesa.
Por otro lado, "dinglebat" parece ser, en efecto, una parodia de "dingbat", que significa tanto "tonto" como "excéntrico", lo cual parece encajar muy bien con el personaje en cuestión.
Un saludo.


----------



## felixgata

Hola de nuevo, Huganay,
No he encontrado ninguna acepción de "dingbat" que sea "excéntrico", pero cuadra más con el contexto. ¿Se te ocurre alguna opción graciosa? Yo he pensado en "don estrafalario/estrambótico", pero no me convencen.

Y tampoco sé muy bien qué hacer con "Barnaby", si traducirlo o no.

En cuanto a la "X" , no sería "ix" la fonética y no "ex". No sé si he terminado de entender tu razonamiento...
Muchas gracias, ¡otra vez!,

Gata


----------



## Sharifa345

felixgata said:


> En cuanto a la "X" , no sería "ix" la fonética y no "ex". No sé si he terminado de entender tu razonamiento...
> Muchas gracias, ¡otra vez!,
> 
> Gata



"Ex" y "x" en inglés se pronuncian igual.


----------



## felixgata

¡Es cierto! ¡Vaya metedura de pata!
Muchas gracias, Sharifa,

Gata


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para lo de la "x" fíate de los nativos , ya que yo pensaba que lo ponía porque era "espía" y así no ponía el nombre, aunque no tiene mucho sentido, ya que no lo esconde y lo pone en la tarjeta.

En un alarde de imaginación te propongo:

   Con el sentido de "tonto": X. Barnaby Empánez (de _empanao_). También pensé en "chorlítez", pero no lo termino de ver.

   Con el sentido de excentrico: X. Barnaby Estrafalar (de _estrafalario_).

Lo que no sé es si los chavales lo pillarán.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Ant. Como siempre, me encantan tus opciones, pero este libro es el tercero de una serie y la tendencia es a poner palabras que existen en castellano, cosas como señorita Mala Uva o señor Zorro.
Por cierto, yo había interpretado así la "X" como algo relacionado con una "incógnita".
La imaginación, que vuela...
Un saludito,

Gata


----------



## mijoch

I think the "X" is a name.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, sí. En eso, Ant y yo nos fiamos, por supuesto, de vuestro criterio de hablantes nativos. 
Muchas gracias, mijoch,

Gata


----------



## Jaime Bien

Qué tal: el señor *Fisgón*, o el señor *Insólito Fisgón*.


----------



## felixgata

"Fisgón" cuadra con el contexto, pero no sé si "dinglebat" se refiere a eso. "Insólito" va mejor. Me lo apunto.
Al final, se me ha ocurrido "Rarete". Creo que voy a obviar la X. y dejar "Bernabé Rarete".
¿Opiniones?
Muchas gracias, Jaime, ¡de nuevo!

Gata


----------



## Antpax

felixgata said:


> "Fisgón" cuadra con el contexto, pero no sé si "dinglebat" se refiere a eso. "Insólito" va mejor. Me lo apunto.
> Al final, se me ha ocurrido "Rarete". Creo que voy a obviar la X. y dejar "Bernabé Rarete".
> ¿Opiniones?
> Muchas gracias, Jaime, ¡de nuevo!
> 
> Gata



Hola:

Me gusta. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## felixgata

¡Muchas gracias, Ant! 
Gata


----------



## Huganay

Hola, Gata. aquí tienes el enlace para "dingbat". http://www.wordreference.com/definition/dingbat
Ya puestos a dar opciones para el nombre, propondría lo siguiente: 
*X. Bernabé Chorlito*
*Maestro del espionaje
No hay trabajo demasiado pequeño
Presupuestos a petición del cliente*

Sinónimos de chorlito: atolondrado, cabezahueca, tarambana
Un saludo.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Huganay. Chorlito me parece interesante, aunque yo creo que el personaje es más excéntrico que tonto. Se me ha ocurrido Señor Bicho Raro, pero no sé si es un poco fuerte...
Saludos,

Gata


----------



## capitas

felixgata said:


> Muchas gracias, Ant. Como siempre, me encantan tus opciones, pero este libro es el tercero de una serie y la tendencia es a poner palabras que existen en castellano, cosas como señorita Mala Uva o señor Zorro.
> Por cierto, yo había interpretado así la "X" como algo relacionado con una "incógnita".
> La imaginación, que vuela...
> Un saludito,
> 
> Gata


I agree. X stands for the unknown. Dinglebar matches with "trepa, aprovechado"
You have already very good tryes. Here you have a worse one:

Don Trepa (X.) Aprovechao.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, capitas, pero creo la idea es más la de personas excéntrica o tontorrona. El espía es amigo del niño protagonista y es el único que le ayuda con sus problemas. 
Tengo muchas propuestas, sí, pero no termino de verlo claro...
Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Lis48

You might get some ideas from this page. Jacob two-two is even on facebook so you could ask there!
http://www.tv.com/jacob-two-two/show/21950/summary.html


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Lis48. Es una opción...
Gata


----------



## capitas

D. Pirado Buenagente???
D. Extravagante Bueno???.
D. Yanoseque Decirte????


----------



## felixgata

Ja, ja, ja. ¡Me has alegrado el día, capitas, sobre todo con la tercera opción!

"Buenagente" me encanta, porque, además, puede ser "Buena-gente" y " Buen-agente", y como es espía...
"Pirado" me parece un poco fuerte y negativo, aunque "Bicho Raro" tampoco es muy positivo que digamos...

"Extravagante Bueno" no me suena tanto a nombre...

Muchas gracias, de nuevo. Y felicidades por tu inagotable creatividad,

Gata


----------



## Jaime Bien

¿Insólito Rarezas?


----------



## felixgata

Pues también me gusta, Jaime. Creo que es el más apropiado, aunque tendré que resvisar este largo hilo...
Muchas gracias,

Gata


----------



## capitas

Jaime Bien said:


> ¿Insólito Rarezas?


It sounds well, but does not reflect how good he is:

"Our" last try:
Insólito Buen-a-gente.
Buenagente Rarezas.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias de nuevo, capitas. ¡Cuánto dónde elegir! Me gusta lo de Buen-a-gente.
Saludos,

Gata


----------

